# Heading over on Friday 22nd



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello all, sailing from Dover to Dunkirk @20:00 anyone else making the trip?
Looking to Mander thru Belgium, Luxembourg and head to Koblenz then back to Dunkirk for the 4th ) 

Just me and the kid, anything I should look out for must see things etc?

Cheers

Alan & kid

Nothing is set in stone so might change due to weather etc )


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Go to Ypres (Ieper) it's not far from Dunkirk......one of the greatest battle of WW1......free parking for MH

and it's just a eye opening experience, especially for kids so they understand what WW1 was like.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> Go to Ypres (Ieper) it's not far from Dunkirk......one of the greatest battle of WW1......free parking for MH
> 
> and it's just a eye opening experience, especially for kids so they understand what WW1 was like.


On the way back go from Luxembourggo into France and the museum at Verdun. That together with Ypres should be enough to put anyone off war for life.
http://www.memorialdeverdun.fr/index.php/index_uk.html

A good aire at a forestry commission complex near Les Islettes. €5 pn including EHU and showers.

Aire near Les islettes


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Cheers guys )


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hoping you're still in touch en route. Don't forget about Reims Cathedral and Joan of Arc - essential education for the young'un.

Bon voyage!!


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Hoping you're still in touch en route. Don't forget about Reims Cathedral and Joan of Arc - essential education for the young'un.
> 
> Bon voyage!!


I would if I could get her interested enough, but my 14 year old lass and religion just don't go )

Cheers

Alan & kid


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah yes, it reminds me of me in high school. Always in trouble for being totally disinterested in English Maths French Geog Hist Biol Latin etc etc. and especially PE, netball, hockey, tennis and swimming.

My French teacher probably turned in her grave when she learned I'd successfully completed my Diplome Avancee de la Langue Francaise some years ago.


----------

